# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Problme de positionnement de Barre d'outil

## yassmineinfo

Slt! je suis une dbutante en python et je trouve certaines difficults au niveau de gestionnaire BoxSizer
Voil mon code qui consiste  une petite d'application "BROWSER"

```

```

j'ai un problme dans ce bout de code:


```

```

merci

----------

